

What is Gauss’s Law? - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/electronics-quiz/what-is-gausss-law

======
octopus
I suppose you want an answer ... a quick Wikipedia search and voila:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gausss_law>

you can find many more articles with a Google search.

